# Paulding, OH - April, Neglect Case



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12414773

April, stray, 4 yrs, was a neglect/cruelty case, had chain embedded in her neck and had surgery; is healing well and she's availale for adoption now.

KEEP CHECKING FOR PIC


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

2 year old, lived chained to dog house with embedded choker collar, owner charged with cruelty, owner had to pay for dogs surgery. hw neg, vac'ed and healed up, loves people, no food aggression but does not like other dogs..pull fee is $15 ..if anyone can help please contact me [email protected] or the paulding county dog shelter in paulding ohio 45879
thanks
lynne


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I have pics...but am having trouble with them. If someone can post them for me...I would appreciate very much!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Tried to PM you with my email address, you're over limit


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

cleaned out...thanks!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img]


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Poor thing....why have a dog at all??

Bump...


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

What happened to the other dog in this picture?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: eadavisWhat happened to the other dog in this picture?


Look on the shelter site, but obviously not a GS


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I didn't think she was a GS and didn't see her on the shelter site-that's why I asked.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Another bump for April....she deserves a chance at a better life after all she has been through.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing removed


----------

